# free smartphone keylogger



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

I need to get a discreet keylogger for my h's phone.
I am a stay at home mother, I don't have money.
He has an HTC inspire, if it helps.

Is there any way I can basically hack into it so I can see everything hes doing with his phone from my computer or tablet through out the day?

Anything i can do to back up his history so I can check it later?
I can't spend much time with his phone or he"ll become suspicious.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

So as I know, you can install mobile keylogger on his phone and receive logs though email.


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

You can search mobile spy in Google. I know that mobile spy is not bad. But you have to pay for that.


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

I looked at the Mobile Keylogger site. If I read it correctly, it states that the iPhone needs to be jailbroken? Is that right? If that is the case I am not sure that this will help many BS's. I think mostly the kids only Jailbreak the phones??


----------



## tayfungover (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, iPhone need to be jailbroken as Apple does not allow such apps on their official app store.

This is the only reason Spy application ask to jailbreak the target phone first. 

Not only Mobile-spy, all other spy application such Spyera, Flexispy need jailbreak.

However some professional spy application can also hide jailbreak status. So the user never know that iphone has been jailbreak. 

As far as I know, Spyera and Flexispy can hide jailbreak icon too. 

Regards..


----------

